# Cny 2012-2013



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

First plow of the season


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice......either you have really long arms or a co-pilot! Only thing I see is to hook your plow up the night before.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Where about in CNY are you?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

im the co pilot my dad is the driver, i am in Oneida Sherrill area.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

DareDog;1546482 said:


> im the co pilot my dad is the driver, i am in Oneida Sherrill area.


Hes got a nice truck! Perfect for those tight spots!


----------

